# Packard bell Keyboard



## Caoctane (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey Im looking for the drivers for the packard bell multimedia keyboard. The eject button on the keyboard no longer works and I was wondering if anyone here knows where i can get the drivers to make the eject button and all the other buttons worka gain.


Ive checked packard bell and searched endlelly on google. with no luck. any help would be appreciated


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

www.driverguide.com You'll need to register but i am sure you ll find the drivers you are looking for.


----------

